# New case manufacturer - RTIC



## mnclayshooter (Mar 7, 2018)

RTIC ad popped up on my Facebook feed today. 


They are making dry cases similar to Pelican and claim to be half price. Avail for preorder according to the ad. Their other products are of equal if not higher quality than their competitors. 


https://www.facebook.com/rticcoolers/posts/1590542234335097


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Will be interesting to see what happens. RTIC just settled a patent infringement lawsuit with another company (Yeti) and at least, as far as hard coolers are concerned, the RTIC product does look identical to the other company's cooler. If these hard cases are a reasonable way of protecting our gear with the same type of "indestructiveness" as Pelican, then I will be taking a look. Plus, the new guys may just drive down the cost of the Pelican cases through competition.

But, if they are just a reverse engineered knockoff of what is considered by many to be the best, I'd rather not support the folks who rip-off Pelican's work.


----------

